# Cop killers and their victims



## LGriffin

I came across this study while looking for another one a thought you could benefit from it. The following are some highlights that you may want to be aware of.



> Interviewers also asked the offenders what, in their opinion, could have prevented the officers' deaths. Almost 50 percent of the killers admitted that there was nothing the victims could have done to prevent their deaths after the initial confrontation. Nearly 10 percent of the offenders believed that the officers could have acted more "professionally," while in three cases, the offenders stated that the deaths would not have occurred if the victims had identified themselves as law enforcement officers.





> However, early in the study, it became apparent that the officers' peers and supervisors used similar behavioral characteristics to describe the victims. The most salient behavioral descriptors characterizing these officers appeared to be their good-natured demeanor and conservative use of physical force, as compared to other law enforcement officers in similar situations. They were also perceived as being well-liked by the community and the department, friendly to everyone, "laid back," and "easy going."


http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Cop+killers+and+their+victims.-a014133193


----------



## CJIS

Was this meant for the PowerPoint poster? Either way it is a good read.


----------



## CJIS

Was this meant for the PowerPoint poster? Either way it is a good read.


----------



## pahapoika

how about frying these pricks ?

maybe THAT would be a deterrent the next time some shit stain thinks about shooting a cop.

we have an inmate that will die of old age ( God willing soon ) that murdered a north shore police officer back in the 1960's who should have been electrocuted years ago , but the politicians in this state lack the intestinal fortitude to do anything with this scum.

inmates aren't afraid of prison, it's their home. death is what these cowards fear the most.


----------



## LGriffin

CJIS said:


> Was this meant for the PowerPoint poster? Either way it is a good read.


No, I stumbled across this one while looking for the other one.


----------



## Deuce

_"The most salient behavioral descriptors characterizing these officers appeared to be their good-natured demeanor and conservative use of physical force, as compared to other law enforcement officers in similar situations. They were also perceived as being well-liked by the community and the department, friendly to everyone, "laid back," and "easy going."_

Hahahahahahaha, I'm sooooo good to go......


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

I could give two shits what those assholes have to say about anything. Oh wait, I guess this means I'm in the clear as well............


----------



## RunOne24

I actually read about this in my last EOPPS training: MSP-PD-302-Lethal Encounter

IS that where you pulled this from LGriffin


----------

